# Jabberd connection problem

## lghman

Ok, I have been working with this damn thing for like 2 days now.  I can get the server to run without error, but I can never connect and when I portscan the server, port 5222 doesnt show up.  Here is the relevant output from the -D switch on the jabberd deamon:

```
Sat Oct  4 17:34:06 2003  deliver.c:606 delivery failed (Unable to deliver, destination unknown)

Sat Oct  4 17:34:06 2003  log.c:116 <log type='notice' from='sonik'>bouncing a routed packet to sonik/Psi from 11@c2s/80D5830: Unable to deliver, destination unknown</log>

Sat Oct  4 17:34:06 2003  deliver.c:474 DELIVER 3:sonik <log type='notice' from='sonik'>bouncing a routed packet to sonik/Psi from 11@c2s/80D5830: Unable to deliver, destination unknown</log>

Sat Oct  4 17:34:06 2003  deliver.c:678 delivering to instance 'elogger'

Sat Oct  4 17:34:06 2003  deliver.c:474 DELIVER 4:c2s <route type='error' to='11@c2s/80D5830' from='sonik/Psi' error='Unable to deliver, destination unknown'><iq type='set' id='aaaea' to='sonik'>

<query xmlns='jabber:iq:auth'>

<username/>

```

I can see that its having a "destination unknown" error, but I cant seem to resolve it.  If you want my jabber.xml I will post it too.  Thanks in advance.

--sonik

----------

## axxackall

How about firewall? Can you run apache listening on that port and then check it from outside? Just to check that the port is openned.

And how about the config files of jabber daemon? Is the port 5222 there? By the way, are host and ip tags  correct and resolvable?

----------

## lghman

I know that its not the firewall, cause its behind a hardware firewall right now.  Even local connects through the hosts internal ip addy doesnt work.  Plus all the mail, web, and mysql servers work fine.  Heres the jabber.xml config:

```
 <jabber>

  <service id="sessions">

    <host><jabberd:cmdline flag="h">nightranger</jabberd:cmdline></host>

    <jsm xmlns="jabber:config:jsm">

      <vCard>

        <FN>lifeafter2am.net</FN>

        <DESC>Private Server</DESC>

        <URL></URL>

      </vCard>

      <register notify="yes">

        <instructions>Choose a username and password to register with thisserver.</instructions>

        <name/>

        <email/>

      </register>

      <welcome>

        <subject>Welcome!</subject>

        <body>Welcome to the Jabber server at lifeafter2am.net</body>

      </welcome>

      <admin>

        <read>sonik@lifeafter2am.net</read>

        <write>sonik@lifeafter2am.net</write>

        <reply>

          <subject>Auto Reply</subject>

          <body>This is a special administrative address.  Your message was received and forwarded to server administrato\

rs.</body>

        </reply>

      </admin>

      <vcard2jud/>

      <browse>

        <service type="jud" jid="users.jabber.org" name="Jabber User Directory">

          <ns>jabber:iq:search</ns>

          <ns>jabber:iq:register</ns>

        </service>

      </browse>

    </jsm>

    <load main="jsm">

      <jsm>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</jsm>

      <mod_echo>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_echo>

      <mod_roster>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_roster>

      <mod_time>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_time>

      <mod_vcard>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_vcard>

      <mod_last>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_last>

      <mod_version>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_version>

      <mod_announce>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_announce>

      <mod_agents>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_agents>

      <mod_browse>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_browse>

      <mod_admin>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_admin>

      <mod_filter>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_filter>

      <mod_offline>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_offline>

      <mod_presence>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_presence>

      <mod_auth_plain>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_auth_plain>

      <mod_auth_digest>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_auth_digest>

      <mod_auth_0k>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_auth_0k>

      <mod_log>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_log>

      <mod_register>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_register>

      <mod_xml>/usr/lib/jabber/jsm.so</mod_xml>

    </load>

  </service>

  <xdb id="xdb">

    <host/>

    <load>

      <xdb_file>/usr/lib/jabber/xdb_file.so</xdb_file>

    </load>

    <xdb_file xmlns="jabber:config:xdb_file">

      <spool><jabberd:cmdline flag='s'>./spool</jabberd:cmdline></spool>

    </xdb_file>

  </xdb>

  <service id="c2s">

    <load>

      <pthsock_client>/usr/lib/jabber/pthsock_client.so</pthsock_client>

    </load>

    <pthcsock xmlns='jabber:config:pth-csock'>

      <authtime/>

      <karma>

        <init>10</init>

        <max>10</max>

        <inc>1</inc>

        <dec>1</dec>

        <penalty>-6</penalty>

        <restore>10</restore>

      </karma>

      <ip port="5222"/>

    </pthcsock>

      <ip port="5222"/>

    </pthcsock>

  </service>

  <log id='elogger'>

    <host/>

    <logtype/>

    <format>%d: [%t] (%h): %s</format>

    <file>error.log</file>

    <!--<stderr/>-->

  </log>

  <log id='rlogger'>

    <host/>

    <logtype>record</logtype>

    <format>%d %h %s</format>

    <file>record.log</file>

  </log>

  <io>

    <rate points="5" time="25"/>

  </io>

</jabber>

```

--sonik

----------

## axxackall

1. you mentioned the file name "jabber.xml" - that reminds me building jabberd from the sources manually. Been there done that and it worked, but... I remember there was  some difference between vanilla's jabber.xml and ebuild's multiple.xml. Why don't you consider to use ebuild?

2. the host must have FDQN AND that must be a resolvable through DNS host name (forget about /etc/hosts here - it doesn't work at least for me):

```

<jabber>                                                                                                                            

  <service id="sessions">                                                                                                                            

    <host>my.real.domain.name</host>

```

----------

## lghman

 *axxackall wrote:*   

> 1. you mentioned the file name "jabber.xml" - that reminds me building jabberd from the sources manually. Been there done that and it worked, but... I remember there was  some difference between vanilla's jabber.xml and ebuild's multiple.xml. Why don't you consider to use ebuild?
> 
> 

 

Yea, I did use the ebuild, but read in another post that I needed to create a jabber.xml, so I did.  I could use the multiple.xml, but I dont plan on using any of the transports b/c of the problems with newer gcc.

 *axxackall wrote:*   

> 2. the host must have FDQN AND that must be a resolvable through DNS host name (forget about /etc/hosts here - it doesn't work at least for me):
> 
> ```
> 
> <jabber>                                                                                                                            
> ...

 

It is a real domain name and I just tried it changing the host part, still the same thing.  It gets that same error as above, then spits this out:

```
Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  deliver.c:678 delivering to instance 'c2s'

Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  c2s [client.c:164] sonik/Psi has an active session, delivering packet

Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  c2s [client.c:167] closing down session sonik/Psi at request of session manager

Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  mio.c:1054 mio_write called on x: 0 buffer: <stream:error>Disconnected</stream:error></stream:stream>

Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  mio.c:279 write_dump writing data: <stream:error>Disconnected</stream:error></stream:stream>

Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  c2s [client.c:277] pthsock_client_read called with: m:80D5838 flag:4 arg:80D5958

Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  c2s [client.c:282] io_select Socket 11 close notification

Sun Oct  5 07:35:26 2003  mio_ssl.c:133 SSL Cleanup for 0

```

I am totally lost.  I need to get some much needed sleep.  Hopefully tommorow.  :Very Happy: 

--sonik

----------

## axxackall

 *sonikntails wrote:*   

> Yea, I did use the ebuild, but read in another post that I needed to create a jabber.xml, so I did.  I could use the multiple.xml, but I dont plan on using any of the transports b/c of the problems with newer gcc.

 

I use multiple.xml and at least one more transport: from muctrans.xml - works perfectly fine as I can see from tests with my friends tryig to conference together.

Also I've tried Yahoo and icq Transports. yes, they have crashed... So you see it's from gcc, do you? Well, new Y! transport is out there, I may try it tomorrow.

----------

## lghman

 *Davin wrote:*   

> MPORTANT: If you plan on using ANY of the transports, you'll need to be using the ~i386 glibc build. (glibc-2.3.2-r1) You will undergo multiple levels of rage and insanity if you put any effort at all into getting a transport working on the glibc-2.3.1-r4 that emerge likes. In short, if you want to run a jabber server without compiling a glibc that has the potential to b0rk your other programs, you'll need to invest in a seperate testing box or usermode Linux.

 

Its from this post.  This is the same one where I read about the jabber.xml file.

--sonik

----------

